# Alaska Trial



## John Otto (Nov 10, 2003)

Howard Niemi,
Could you please give the results from your trial from this weekend ? A friend of mine ( Conny B. ) went up there to play with you guys and gals for two trials, this weekend and next. Her dog is Jeez Miss Murphy and will be running the Am. and Open. Good Luck....
John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got the partial results posted on the AWRC website

http://www.alaskaworkingretriever.com/


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard, a big congrats on the Open second place with Tracker! Way to go big guy! Keep going like this and you may make the RTF cover. :wink:


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Howard!!

Roy and Kirby just keep truckin'. Kirby must be catching up to Roy in dog years.

Russ


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoorah Howard and Tracker!!  

Andy


----------



## John Otto (Nov 10, 2003)

*Well Done Howard*

Howard,
Congrats on Tracker and your second place finish in the Open. Well done. I see my friend Connie took second in the Q" with her other dog Mickey. I hope to make it up there next year. It sounds like alot of fun...
John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Roy and Kirby just keep truckin'. Kirby must be catching up to Roy in dog years.


Roy isn't as spry as he was a few years ago. But he's still going and going and going and going and.......

Kirby, on the other hand, is nine and a half years old going on nine and a half months. She doesn't know what age and maturity are. 

She has more drive than I'd want to put up with. But I like to watch her.

This is a PS later. I heard she broke on an out of order flyer in the amateur this weekend. There's a lot of go in that girl. She hasn't acknowledged a stupid little thing like years creeping up.


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey man, you've been keeping secrets. What's going on with the Tracker dude. Thought he was down and out, and resorted to the good life on the couch. Obviously, very ..... wrong ! Good to see y'all back in the groove, and Congratulations on the successful recovery (and RED to boot  ) !


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Tracker didn't get trained from early July to mid January. 

The pup was running him pretty hard and he was doing fine, no limping since summer. He didn't like it at all when the pup got worked and he didn't.

I started training him one day a week in January. I increased it to two days a week in February and took him to the vet in March. The vet poked and prodded, twisted, and pushed and pulled. He's pretty sure Tracker has a "minor" tear in his left cruciate although he still can't detect any movement. As if a cruciate tear could be "minor." Anyhow, the doc said to run him as it'll rupture whether he runs or not. I'm not so sure it wasn't his back or hips as both hind legs were affected. 

He's been pain free and I don't train him much. I'll only enter him in opens as he has his AFC and I'm not going to go to the National Am even if we qualified. If we qualify for the National Open I'll let him take me to Texas. 

If we do qualify I'll be hasseling you Texans to find out what the grounds are like. 8)


----------



## fetchitgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Chris Kingrea said:


> What's going on with the Tracker dude. Thought he was down and out, and resorted to the good life on the couch.


That's what I thought, too! Many congrats Howard and Tracker!!   


Tracy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've got the final results posted on the AWRC website:

http://www.alaskaworkingretriever.com/


----------

